# Smoking with Hickory wood



## ron eb (Aug 1, 2013)

I am new to meat smoking. I have about 7 sessions under my belt, mostly pork products.

Does anyone else find hickory to be a little strong. shoulder, ribs etc. I am able to get my hands

on plenty of hickory wood chunks but not apple wood from the Lowes I go to. They have apple chips only.

Anyone know where I my get my hands on some apple wood chunks.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep, many find hickory to be strong. And right up there with hickory is mesquite. Many have grown up with mesquite smoked que so are used to it. All a matter of preference. Well, you'll have to scout around for your wood source. Here in the NW Home Depot carries chunks as do some of the ranch/farm supply houses or if there's a stove and bar-b-que retailer they would probably have some. You might check Lowes on line...another store may stock chunks and they might ship to your local store for you to pick-up.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ron Eb*
> Anyone know where I my get my hands on some apple wood chunks.


WalMart.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

Only if I use a lot of wood and there is too much smoke.

Keep in mind that smoke is a seasoning and you can over season with any type of wood.

Oak is mild, Apple and I use maple and mulberry alot because it's in my neighborhood.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

It's a good idea to practice smoke management and take notes on your results. Try very light smoke sessions as well as less time in the smoke.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 1, 2013)

I use royal oak lump as my main heat source and then use chunks of different woods for smoke flavor as I feel the need for what....but I only use smoke for the 1st 4 hours then straight heat from the lump....i'll add 3-4 chunks to start out after soaking them in water, then when I see the smoke go away i add more, I get that TBS we all love to see for 20 minute bursts at a time for that 1st 4 hours Thumbs Up ....


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

if you have an ace hardware you should be able to get lots of smoking woods there. or an outdoor sports store.


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 1, 2013)

I am not sure in Baltimore hd's but in Frederick the hd has apple and cherry chunks in large bags.


----------



## jirod (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't know if there is a Bass Pro Shop around you, but the one around me has a number of different type of smoking wood.  Both chunks and chips, believe that is where I got my last bag of apple chunks.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

or you can always just go online and order wood.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just seen peach at wal mart today Thumbs Up ....


----------



## pighog (Jun 29, 2016)

Ron Eb said:


> I am new to meat smoking. I have about 7 sessions under my belt, mostly pork products.
> Does anyone else find hickory to be a little strong. shoulder, ribs etc. I am able to get my hands
> on plenty of hickory wood chunks but not apple wood from the Lowes I go to. They have apple chips only.
> Anyone know where I my get my hands on some apple wood chunks.


I got tons of it if you need some.


----------

